
Show HN: Servitor.io – Server and website monitoring made easy - WildGreenLeave
https://servitor.io
======
code_Whisperer
Looks pretty good, congrats on shipping! Not a criticism, but a question: What
does "Paid Hourly" mean in the pricing options?

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Hi!

Thank you for the reply, it is greatly appreciated. :)

The 'paid hourly' means everything is billed by the hour up to a maximum of
the said price based on a server or a monitor. This means you don't have a
monthly fee, you have to add credits to your account and these decrease every
hour by an extremely small amount. Personally I'd prefer this, since this
allows me to create/delete monitors without paying more then I'm getting.

Definitely not seeing this as criticism, if it isn't clear I should change the
pricing part because it might confuse more people. I've just added it to my
to-do list.

~~~
gus_massa
You must read the great patio11 / cpersiva (friendly) controversy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7523953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7523953)

Totally inaccurate short version:

fake patio11> _You will get more business clients if you bill monthly in
dollars /month. (Also, raise your prices.)_

fake cperciva> _I prefer to bill in attodollars /second, I get enough money
and I happy with that type of clients._

The short version is not enough to explain all the details and the reasons
each one has to make their decisions. You should read all the related threads
and make your own opinion.

------
WildGreenLeave
tl;dr: Implemented more features, fixed feedback, added a demo environment [0]
but still looking for more feedback from the professionals. :)

Hi everyone!

A while back I already posted my first SaaS/Sideproject and since then I have
been trying to implement more features, fix feedback and in general keep on
improving. However, there is still a lot to be done and feedback is always
useful. Hence why I'm posting this again.

To give some context about my project, I'll quote myself from the previous
thread[1] below:

======

Hi everyone! Creator/developer of Servitor.io here, if you’ve got any
feedback, comments or questions please ask them. I’m happy to read and answer
everything, especially since this is my first SaaS side-project I’m trying to
launch and I have much to learn. :)

Servitor was developed mostly to scratch my own itch that there wasn’t a good,
reasonably priced and easy product that allowed me to monitor a few of my
other side project servers and websites. Although I’m using it myself for a
few months now it is still in early stages, so bugs and issues may be there.
There are also many improvements on the roadmap, the most important features
are: better graphs/Ajax loading, live statistics and more monitors. (Feel free
to get in touch if you know an extra feature)

If anyone is interested in the technology stack, it is just plain old Mysql
5.7, PHP7.1 and Laravel 5.5. Instead of blindly using new technologies and
running into issues, I decided to use the old-trusted stack and actually try
to ship something for once. So far I’m on track I think.

Finally, I’m not a native English speaker, so my apologies for all (stupid)
grammar and spelling mistakes. I’m hoping everyone is able to understand me
without too much trouble.

[0] [https://servitor.io/auth/demo](https://servitor.io/auth/demo)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16520161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16520161)

